# EOD In Reserves/Guard



## Aspiring-Military (Oct 28, 2016)

Does anyone know the pipeline for a reservist EOD tech? I am aware that the normal EOD school is 42 weeks long but have seen discrepancies on prep courses and the such. I am asking this with USN EOD included but realize that they also have dive, airborne, and  the such included. Also, I have read that there is on the job training after the initial training period but have only seen that in I think one place, is this true?


----------

